# von einer Standalone zur Web Applikation



## JRookie (29. Apr 2009)

Hi zusammen,
Designfrage:
Ich habe eine Java Standalone Anwendung gebaut, die sich in 3 Teile gliedert:
1)  1 Maske mit vielen Eingabefeldern und der Möglichkeit einen Satz Feldinhalte lokal zu speichern und zu laden. Das geht los mit "public class extends JFrame". Hab ich mit netbeans erstellt, ging wunderbar. Die Maske gibt ein "Datenobjekt", dass alle Feldinhalte speichert, weiter an
2)  1 Berechnungsprogramm, dass als input das Datenobjekt bekommt und als output 2 arrays mit float point Zahlen liefert und sie weitergibt an
3)  1 Ausgabeschirm, der die arrays als Kurven in einem Koordinatensystem darstellt.

Soweit so gut.
Nun will ich diese ganze Anwendung unter JBoss5.0.0.GA als Web-Anwendung implementieren. Wie mach ich das? Mit Servlets? Die einzelnen Teile in ejb's umwandeln? Wie kann ich in einer Webanwendung viele Eingabefelder (mit Validierungen) bequem erstellen?
Bevor ich mich in Details verzettele, wüsste ich gerne mal, wie ich sowas am besten (mit möglichst Wiederverwendbaren) umbaue.
Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.
JRookie


----------



## MarcB (29. Apr 2009)

Gibts nen speziellen Grund die Anwendung, die du schon hast nicht einfach per Webstart auszuliefern?


----------



## JRookie (29. Apr 2009)

Nö, gibts nicht, hab ich auch schon gemacht ... ich will jetzt web-applications lernen
Viele Grüße
JRookie


----------



## maki (29. Apr 2009)

> ich will jetzt web-applications lernen


Dann lerne erstmal in dieser Reihenfolge:
HTML
CSS
JavaScript
Servlets und einen ServletContainer deiner Wahl, Tomcat bietet sich an
JSPs inkl. JSTL/EL


Wenn du dann mit den Grundlagen durch bist, kannst du dich mit struts, JSF und anderen Web Frameworks auseinandersetzen.

Allgemeines Wisen aus dem Bereich JEE wie JDBC, JPA/Hibernate, JNDI, Transaktionen etc. wird später wenn du mit Datenbanken auch wichtig.


----------



## neonfly (29. Apr 2009)

> Wie kann ich in einer Webanwendung viele Eingabefelder (mit Validierungen) bequem erstellen?


Für eine Webanwendung solltest du ein passendes Framework benutzen. ExtJS, GXT oder SmartGWT kann ich empfehlen, die letzten beiden, wenn du den Client auch in Java schreiben möchtest. Die Validierung bringen die Frameworks schon mit.

Für dein Koordinatennetz kennst du sicherlich schon Java 2D.


----------



## MarcB (30. Apr 2009)

JRookie hat gesagt.:


> Nö, gibts nicht, hab ich auch schon gemacht ... ich will jetzt web-applications lernen
> Viele Grüße
> JRookie



Ach so.

Also diese Anforderung:


			
				JRookie hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wie kann ich in einer Webanwendung viele Eingabefelder (mit Validierungen) bequem erstellen?


schreit förmlich nach Metawidget.
Allerdings ist das immer noch ein Exot. Deshalb ist es wohl besser für dich das Ganze zu Fuß mit einem Framework deiner Wahl zu machen.


----------



## JRookie (7. Mai 2009)

Danke für die Tipps:
@maki: na ja, sich mit HTML und javascript zu beschäftigen ist ja ganz lustig,
Servlets und JSP, JNDI und JDBC hab ich zumindest alles schon mal gemacht
Ich denk mal, das geht dann in Richtung struts oder was ?!
Mir wär schon wichtig viel vom vorhandenen Code zu nutzen, keine Lust nochmal Validierungsroutinen für Jahreszahlen etc neu zu basteln.
@neonfly: wg. ExtJS, GXT oder SmartGWT ... Tja, wenn ich mit struts nicht klarkomme ...
Danke echt
Gruß
JRookie ....


----------

